# Sammy's Rescue Journey Begins



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sammy is on the way to Marion from Ottumwa with a family member who was able to spring him from death row for me! Ottumwa is a two hour drive and he was coming to Marion to help my DGD's parents work on their new house so he was able to save me the drive.

Alexandra has named him Sammy and will be keeping a journal of our fostering experience. She is 7, so her journal will be a great way for her to participate and help make memories.

So now I know that Sammy is an intact male, is stinky, and is scared. I was told he might weigh around 9 lbs. We have the vet appointment this afternoon, so I'll know much more then.

He should be here in another hour, so I've got the grooming room all ready to go as soon as he gets something to eat and drink. I've done cadaver dissection, so I'm sure I can deal with the smell, but have my vicks on hand just in case. :thumbsup:

I'll do most of my posting throughout the day on facebook, but will post a summary later tonight on SM. Pray that the little guy is healthy and we get through this busy day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bless you Miki---I am rooting for you and for Sammy! He is one lucky dog today!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope Sammy arrives safe and sound at your house. Thank you for the update, I look forward to his "before" and "after" pics, and I can't wait to hear all about him once he settles in!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sending hugs and good wishes for little Sammy and you! :grouphug:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Today is Sammy's lucky day! I look forward to pictures, Bless you!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Thank heavens he will be okay. Look forward to pics and updates!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sure he will feel much better once he is home and in your arms.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miki - I'm so excited to see Sammy. Maybe that's because this isn't the 
Smell-ernet.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm praying that he isn't nearly as smelly as a cadaver. :w00t: EWWW. Thanks so much for doing this and thanks to your family member for springing him. It will be a great learning experience for Alexandra too. Can't wait!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sammy, how lucky you are. I'm sure you'll finish the day smelling like a rose. Can't wait to see you.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Sammy, how lucky you are. I'm sure you'll finish the day smelling like a rose. Can't wait to see you.


Reva, she has pictures of sammy on facebook, he is darling.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Ok, he didn't smell as bad as a cadaver, but I did shampoo him 3 times before the water started to run clear. He was beyond wonderful about the bath and grooming. He even let me clipper his face! He was ok with having his paws handled. I'll post picks when I get home tonight.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh what a sweetheart :wub: can you imagine how comfortable he will be tonite? so clean and safe.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Sammy is definitely one of the lucky ones!!!

God bless you for fostering him.

Sheila


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Awesome... eager and waiting for pictures..


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is so wonderful of you and what a lucky boy he is. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hooray for Sammy! Lucky boy! Thanks for being there for him!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm glad he behaved during bath time! I bet he smells (and feels) so amazing now. He must be so relieved now!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am anxious to see pictures of him all cleaned up and looking happier. Thanks for all your hard work today. Hope it is going well. You saved a life today.


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

What a lucky boy!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

God love you Miki.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

*Details from the day. Long post with pictures.*

Not counting his mugshot...










I saw Sammy for the first time around noon when I picked him up from the family member who brought him from Ottumwa. :blink: We transferred him to the carrier and he was shaking so hard I could feel it in the handle of the carrier. I knew I didn't have much time for the grooming so I didn't spend any time checking him out. Just took him and headed for the house!

I put him in the bathroom and placed a plate of food on the floor with a bowl of water. I sat on the floor with him and just talked quietly to him until he settled down enough to eat. Once he decided to eat, it was gone in no time!









He smelled pretty bad and had mats on his rear, legs, ears, tail. His hair felt really coarse and gross and he had lots of eye boogies. No tear staining, though.

I wasn't sure what kind of experience we were going to have with the bathing. I decided to just go for it and trust that God wouldn't give me more than I could handle, LOL! 










I bathed him twice with Bogie's Spa Lavish shampoo and it just didn't seem to be cutting through all the grime so I bathed him a third time with the Southbark Blueberry Facial and Shampoo. Then conditioned with Cowboy Magic. He was sooo good! :innocent: I would say his bathing and table manners were even better than Bogie's! Didn't see any fleas or other unwanted nasties (I guess single digit temps are good for something...) I can't believe how muddy the water was up until his third shampooing! He seemed to love the scrubbing, though.

Sammy let me comb, brush, cut, shave, etc. for over an hour. He even let me use the clippers on his face! I gave him many treats through the whole bathing and grooming process, too. He really took it easy on this non-pro groomer! Can you believe how great he looks?










The vet tech fell in love at first sight. :wub: He didn't bark at any other dogs in the vet's office, was quiet during the car ride and was just plain GOOD! Can you believe this is the same dog? His hair is almost as soft as Bogie's now. He weighs 12 lbs and the vet thinks that he may be a Lhasa Apso. I've looked at a ton of pictures and I think he is a Lhasa/Maltese mix (Lhatese) because he is small to be a Lhasa and his face definately looks Maltese to me.​ 
He had negative tests for all the nasties (heartworms, lyme, etc.) and got his shots. His liver enzymes were a little high and his glucose was a little off, but the vet thought this was due to all the stress of the past week. He had some dirt and wax in his ears so the vet gave us ear wash and ointment so we can be sure it doesn't turn into anything worse. The vet thinks he is about 1 1/2 years old based on the condition of his teeth. She said he barely has any tartar build up. We have his neuter scheduled for next Thursday and she will recheck his ears then.​ 
After the vet visit and clean bill of health, we took off to PetSmart for a harness. Sammy doesn't have any obedience training and really pulls on the leash and I don't want to hurt his throat. I'll make a collar for him tomorrow and will put all his tags on it so he is identified.










Alexandra was really helpful at the vet's and I let her pick out his harness and a fleece sweater since I shaved him down. She wanted to get a little sweater for Bogie, too, so they could match. We had Sammy ride in the cart to keep his stress minimized. He really seemed to enjoy the ride and we met a lady whose dog is dying of renal failure. She was so sad and we talked for a few minutes. I ended up giving her my card after telling her that Sammy was available for adoption. She fell in love with his sweet personality, so who knows... we may hear from her.

Alexandra helped take Sammy out for a potty break before we were back in the car to go to her piano lessons. Yes... it IS as cold as it looks outside! We have a blizzard warning tonight and tomorrow.










I fed and watered Sammy while we waited in the car during Alexandra's piano lesson. He was warm, clean, full, and comfortable. I can't believe how happy I am to have been able to help him get to this point. THANK YOU, Edie, and everyone who supports AMA Rescue for working with me to save this sweet soul! :aktion033:










He is sleeping now and Bogie seems to have accepted him OK. He does seem to be concerned he is being replaced and is suddenly trying to warm up to my husband (after a year of being a mama's boy!)

I'm tired and am getting ready to turn in, too. I'll clean up the grooming room tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying::chili::chili::wub::wub: I have so many mixed emotions, Miki. I'm so sorry that he ever got to the point he was at in that first "mug" shot. But then I'm so relieved your family member sprung him and that he got to your house, and then I was elated to see the "after picture." He is totally gorgeous. I don't really see the Llahso in him. Lots of Malt and almost some cocker in that face. Who knows. He's just adorable and I don't know how to thank you enough for doing what you and your DH and daughter are doing for him. But I don't think we have to thank you...since Sammy seems to be doing that pretty well for himself. I had to laugh...the before and after pix look like the Today Show segments with Louis LaCarre where he picks someone out of the people on the street and transforms them so beautifully at his salon. Looks like Sammy got quite the makeover. Sleep well and thanks Edie for getting involved in this and helping to make it happen. I don't think Sammy will have any problem in the adoption area now. :smootch:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a transformation!  How wonderful that he seems to be in pretty good health. He looks and sounds like a darling! Hugs to you and your family for rescuing him and getting him on the road to a new life! :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Whoa!! what a change. Sammy looks adorable and seems a lovely little boy. I can't believe after all he has gone through and he is already sleeping paws up on his back. I am so happy you have rescued him :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Love the pic of your daughter with Sammy.:wub: Just adorable! Like Sue said, Sammy will have no trouble getting a fur-ever home!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Another life saved by a maltese angel! 
Made my day Miki! I am sure it made his life!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the change in Sammy. He is adorable and how wonderful to run into the lady that might be in need of some love in her life.

You and your family are angels!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Awesome!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: SO wonderful of you to do this for precious Sammie.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Miki, how wonderful are you and your family:chili::chili: Thank you all so much for saving Sammy's life. You can already see how happy he in the picture at Petsmart. I showed my DH the pics, at first he said that dog is brown, I told him to keep looking as I scroll through the pics. He was amazed!!! Your an Angel Miki:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks so much for these pics , i cant thank u enough for what u have done , sammie is a cutie and it is evident he is already happy , so glad that the grooming went well . too too cute.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Sammy looks like he is enjoying being spoiled already! Like he knew this was how life was supposed to be all along.  And now it will be.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Sammy*

I just saw Sammy in Facebook. He is adorable WHAT EYES! He is 1 lucky little boy and he looks like he is enjoying every minute of pampering!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh what a cute, precious and adorable boy that Sammy is :wub: love him already and love these photos!

hugs
Kat


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wonderful pic's Miki and cant thank-you enough for stepping up and being willing to foster this sweet boy. See , it wasnt anything to worry about. He looks so much happier and loving life again. Makes all the work and effort so worth it to see them come back to life.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a pretty little boy. I'm sure he'll find a great furever home real soon. Thank you for helping him get to this point.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww I just love him! I'm so happy to see him all cleaned up and looking so much better. I can't imagine how much of a relief it must be to him to have a warm place to sleep, good food, and all the love he could ask for! With that much muck on him, he had to have been pretty itchy and uncomfortable. It's a whole new life for this guy from here on out. Very, very well done Miki! You saved a life and are now giving him another chance. Bless you for it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow!! 

You are just so completely awesome!! And what a great job you did on his haircut - I'm very impressed! 

Your daughter is beautiful. How old is she? I bet she is happy to have a new temporary family member also!! Thank you for all that you have done here for this special boy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Miki for saving this precious little boy. Oh Wow, what a transformation! He looks so happy and what a beautiful boy he is!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Miki I am just now reading about precious Sammy. You did an awesome job with his grooming! And bravo to your family member who drive all that way for him! thank you so much....he looks so miserable in his "mug shot" and so happy sleeping on his back. :wub: I am sure he will have a forever home in no time now. God bless you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think now the really hard part will be giving him up. :wub::wub: He's so cute. I'm sure that Alexandra's already in love with him. How's he doing today?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sammy looks like a handsome young man, now! I cannot believe how amazing he looks now after you groomed him! I knew there was a Malt under all of that grime, but I was not expecting anything THIS great! His haircut is perfect, you did a fabulous job, and you can see how the texture of his hair is much smoother & healthier.

So, does he actually have color in his coat, or is he all white with just staining from his previous life? He is definitely a Maltese...but like you, I think he is mixed with something...that's why I ask about whether he's all white or if the buff color is actual coat color. My first thought was also Llhasa Apso mix, due to the larger nose size, but overall definitely favoring the Maltese in terms of everything else.

How wonderful you are able to help this adorable boy, he will no doubt get adopted right away! He is young, healthy, and HANDSOME!  Hugs to you & your family for doing this, you are a special person.

Bogie, don't worry, you are Mommy's wittle boy always! She loves you sooo much!


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

He is gorgeous. I'm so happy you rescued him. :biggrin:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

*More firsts for little Sammy.*

Well, the little man has had a wonderful second day with us. :wub: He wasn't too thrilled with sleeping in his crate last night, but I really want him to learn the crate can be a good thing. I think it will help his adoptive family if he is crate trained. He only whimpered for a little bit, then quieted and slept until morning.

As I tried to get him outside this morning (gosh, the weather SUCKS in Iowa right now!) he tried to lift his leg on something but I caught him in time and we made it outside without incident. (He didn't poop until 3:00 today! I got a sample to the vets office right as they were closing due to the blizzard.)

I fed him next to Bogie for all three meals today to see how he would do with another dog eating nearby and he was fine. Bogie was a bit concerned for a minute, but he got over it. 

I have had Sammy's leash attached to me since we got him so I could keep an eye on him and help him bond. When I went into the studio this morning, the little stinker managed to mark a basket of t-shirts (thank goodness not customer shirts for a quilt!) :new_shocked:I cleaned up the mess and we headed to the sewing room so I could whip up a bunch of belly bands. I made a collar and adjustable leash for him while I was at it. I figured these could go with him to his new home when the time comes. He hasn't tried to lift inside since I put the belly band on him. Fixed his wagon... LOL!

Alexandra got home early from school (remember, the blizzard?) so we bundled everyone up and headed out to run errands and stop at Petsmart so we could do some walking/training/exercising in the warm indoors. Sammy was so well behaved! He is already starting to walk better on the leash and has learned how to sit! He comes when called and responds to his new name already. He's not just a pretty face, he is smart, too. :thumbsup:

Alexandra got Sammy to play fetch for the first time and he and Bogie got the zoomies and ran around the living room and played together for the first time. He is such a sweet soul!

We had a little photo shoot for Edie to have some pictures for Petfinder. Hope you enjoy them. I think it will be hard to when he goes to live with his forever family, but we are all keeping our eye on that goal. Alexandra is really having fun with him, carrying him around, taking him out to go potty, playing, etc. She might have a hard time, but so far this has been an even better experience that I could have hoped for.

Yes, he is a buff/blonde color. He is much softer than a Shi Tzuh but not as soft as Bogie. He doesn't have doggie smell (now that he is clean) and doesn't seem to shed.

Thank you to all of Sammy's SM Aunties for cheering for this little guy and encouraging us on this journey. You guys are too kind about the quality of his haircut. I feel bad that I couldn't get the mats out on his ears because his left ear is really scraggly because I had to cut them out. Hair grows, though, and I hope whoever adopts him will keep in touch so we can see him blossom!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You did a wonderful job with Sammy!! He is one lucky boy to be with you. He looks like he has a little Shih Tzu in him. Longer body shorter legs and round eyes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How adorable. I love that last picture the most. :wub: Little man.  He looks more like part Shih Tzu in those pics than the earlier ones. Someone's going to get a doll. And he's smart too. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the 2nd shot where he is lying down---only the grape leaf is missing! :HistericalSmiley: 
I love him.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! lovely, the second and third shots are the winners for me, shows a lovely soft expression


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We love the last picture and its perfect for Pet Finder. We are putting him on now but are having problems getting the pictures up. Apparently Pet Finder is having issues. Probably too many dogs. Anyway I hope the dreaded red X gets changed to his cute picture pretty soon. We have a few others that the pictures arent working either.
Great job Miki. Sammy looks just great. Hugs,Edie


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a sweetie pie you are doing a great job with him. Thank You!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Miki, he's adorable!!!! How on earth can you let him go....?????? :w00t:

The transformation was no less than stunning. ...how on earth did the poor dude end up on death row to begin with? 


All I can say is somebody is gonna get a real special new little family member. :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You're doing such a good job with Sammie. His new family will be very lucky to get him.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Had I seen this before I did I would have looked into getting Sammy. But I had already contacted the lady in WI where I'm going Friday to maybe adopt another rescue. I'm very very close to Sammy even!
To Sammy's foster mom....I'm in Independence.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was thinking that I wish someone here was going to adopt Sammy. Would be great to see him keep on progressing.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hi, Kiki. You are close! If things don't work out with the other rescue, please contact me. 

Sammy is one wonderful dog and I really hope to stay in touch with his new family. Here is a video of some new tricks he just learned. 





 
He is already coming when called by his name, doing a sit, down, and leave it/take it. I'll be working on getting him solid on these commands before introducing anything new. He is a quick study. Maybe watching Bogie is helping him learn, LOL!

Bogie is doing much better with Sammy. They have been running around together all day and I even caught them snuggling together in the crate today.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Miki, he's adorable!!!! How on earth can you let him go....?????? :w00t:


Oh, Pat. That will be hard. I so want him to have the best life! I just know his new family is incomplete without him, but doesn't even know it yet. I'm hoping whoever adopts him will keep in touch with me.

Can you believe Alexandra got up early on a snow day so she could take Sammy out this morning? I told her she was being a terrific foster mommy. It has been fun watching her work with Sammy. He is bigger than Bogie, so I am letting her do more with him.

Someone asked me today if I will foster again and I'm sure I will. Edie will have to keep me on her list in case we have any other Malts needing help in my area.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Great video! You're doing a wonderful job with him. He's smart one as well as your Bogie.  Bravo to you!

Is that a belly band on him? And can you educate me as I never had a boy Maltese before. What exactly are the belly bands for?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well, little Sammy marked in my studio. I shouted no and he stopped, but it was too late. No damage to any customer projects, thank goodness!

He is an intact male (until next Thursday) so this isn't that surprising. I sewed up a handful of belly bands so if he decides to mark in the house again, it will be contained and it will hopefully be uncomfortable to him. I'm watching him like a hawk so I can be sure to catch him if he does it again. He hasn't tried marking since I put the band on him, so maybe he is getting the idea. He doesn't wear it outside when going potty or at night in his crate.

I'm hoping after he is neutered I can train him not to mark. This is new territory for me because Bogie has never done this. I'm sure we can get this under control, though.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Miki - thank you for doing this for Sammy. He is adorable. He looks a bit like my Tessa (well, except he has all 4 legs ! ) and we think she's got some shih tzu in her.

Hugs to the sweet little boy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That is adorable, he's so smart. Bogie is sweet too and so eager to listen. It's wonderful that he's enjoying life now.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Miki, what a great job you are doing. You are making him into a very special boy with all the tricks and manners. We will work on finding a very good home for him. Of course you wouldnt be the first one to fail fostering either. LOL Loved the video. thanks, Edie


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

This is such an inspiring story. Sammy looks so happy after your remarkable makeover!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miki - I just looked at the video...and put Tyler in a FedEx box for you to train him too. (I shouldn't even joke about that after that horrible post office thread) He is so smart and cute. What a gem


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sammy's new video is available on YouTube. Enjoy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a little doll:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Miki - I just looked at the video...and put Tyler in a FedEx box for you to train him too. (I shouldn't even joke about that after that horrible post office thread) He is so smart and cute. What a gem


Wasn't that thread sad? Stupidity should hurt the stupid, not the innocent bystanders! :angry:

You can just come visit lovely Iowa sometime and we will have a training bootcamp. :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well look at that! Sammy even gets to star in his own video, how neat! He will get picked up SO fast I bet. I think he is a Maltese/Shih-Tzu cross...not Llhasa cross.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Miki - after looking at the videos, I'm changing my earlier reply - he looks almost exactly like my Tessa! What a sweet little boy!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Your Tessa is such a doll, Maggie. I'm fighting not to get too attached to Sammy, but it is hard because he is such a good boy. He has only had one marking incident in the house (before the belly bands) and hasn't tried again, so I'd say he is pretty much house broken. I'm really hoping someone I know adopts him so I can doggie sit occasionally.

Lisa, I think you might be right. The vet thought Lhasa but I though Shi Tzhu (which is more common around here.) Regardless, he is adorable!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Awww, Sammy is adorable and looks incredibly sweet:wub: and way happier than the first picture you posted! 
A wonderful, new beginning for this sweet boy. Thank you Miki!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have always thought since I saw the first picture you posted that he looked like a Shih Tzu/Malt mix...I think that may be it!!! Miki, what a terrific job you have done with him!!! He is precious and shouldnt have any trouble getting a wonderful new home! You are amazing and I'm happy to read that you'll continuing fostering...I hope to be able to do that too, some day. 

Really, really fantastic job and what an angel you are!!!!!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::cheer::cheer:Congratulations on Saving Sammy! You deserve a big round of applause and a standing ovation! Sammy is one Lucky handsome boy


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Miki - I just looked at the video...and put Tyler in a FedEx box for you to train him too. (I shouldn't even joke about that after that horrible post office thread) He is so smart and cute. What a gem


Can you direct me to this thread please...thanks!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

JacksMom said:


> Can you direct me to this thread please...thanks!!


 
I sent you a link to the thread in a PM.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miki - did you ever hear anything back from that woman whom you met?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

No, I never heard back from the woman I met at petsmart on Sammy's first day, but... he did find his forever home!!! I'll post pictures and video in the next couple of days.

Yea, Sammy!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Miki did such a wonderful job of fostering and doing all the checks to find the perfect home for this boy. She taught him so much that will make his life better. I told Miki I would like 10 more fosters just like her , only 9 of them in California. LOL We are so over run and so short on foster homes. Thanks again Miki and hope we can do this again, real soon. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying: Tears of JOY arty: I'm so glad that Sammie got adopted. :chili::chili: Miki, you did such an awesome job :good post - perfect and have prepared him for a wonderful life ahead of him. Can't wait to find out more about his new home. I think the hardest part of fostering is giving them up but it's also the most rewarding. :smootch::drinkup:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Sammy is one lucky dog because of you Miki. And I'm sure all the work you put into him made it easier to find his forever home. A big thank you, to you Miki!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa says "Hooray for Sammy and his fur-ever home! Rescue Rocks!"

Sweetness says "Good for you!"


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay for Sammy and for you!! Awesome job!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow he looks like a million bucks now! I bet he feels like he won the doggie lottery!
Now he can look forward to a wonderful new life!


----------

